# Subdomainaufschaltung funktioniert nicht richtig



## ThoRr (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mit mod_rewrite eine Domainumleitung erstellt, die Eingaben wie schuelersache.de oder schülersache.de auf http://www.schuelersache.de umleitet. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt, aber ich wollte eine Subdomain hinzufügen, die auf eine Unterverzeichnis "aufgeschaltet" wird. Dazu habe ich den folgenden Code:


```
RewriteEngine On

# Hier wird acp.schuelersache.de auf /acp verwiesen
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}		^acp\.schuelersache\.de$ [NC]
RewriteCond	%{REQUEST_URI}	!^/acp(/.*)*
RewriteRule	^(.*)$				/acp/$1 [L]

# Hier sollte eigentlich alles, was nicht sub.schuelersache.de ist, in 
# sub.schuelersache.de oder in www.schuelersachede umgeformt werden
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}								!^(.+)\.schuelersache\.de$ [NC]
RewriteRule	^(.+)\.sch(ue|ü)lersache\.de(.*)$	http://$1.schuelersache.de$3 [L,R=301]
RewriteRule	^sch(ue|ü)lersache\.de(.*)$			http://www.schuelersache.de$2 [L,R=301]

<FilesMatch "^(index|kontakt)\.html$">
AddType application/x-httpd-php .html
</FilesMatch>
```

Was im Endeffekt dabei rauskommt, ist, dass acp.schuelersache.de ohne Probleme funktioniert, allerdings weder acp.schülersache.de, noch schuelersache.de oder schülersache.de - in letzteren Fällen findet schlicht keine Umleitung statt.

Kann mir das jemand helfen?

LG


----------

